# Guillaume Bucanus on proving God’s existence



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 21, 2021)

... *Shew me the principal reasons to prove that there is a God.*

First, because there is motion in the world. Now nothing can be moved but by some being, which actually is. 2. Because there must be a primary cause, on which all the rest depend. 3. Because all things are directed to an end. Whence it must needs be, that there is some one supreme Spirit, which doth order all things, not only to their special ends, but also to some one sovereign end. Prov. 16.4. _The Lord hath made all things for himself._ 4. Because it necessarily followeth, that there must be some _Summum Bonum,_ and first _Being,_ which may be the cause of goodness, existence, and perfection in the rest. 5. Because no cause is worse then his effect: now there are creatures which use reason, and a wise order, therefore the cause of these creatures must needs be most wise. 6. Because man’s conscience after sin committed, doth naturally stand in fear of a supreme Judge. 7. Because upon grievous sins (even in this life) there are inflicted grievous punishments. Psa. 37.36.38.11.8. Because all nations, be they never so barbarous, are persuaded that there is a God. ...

For more, see Guillaume Bucanus on proving God’s existence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 21, 2021)

Standard Reformed prolegomena


----------

